# Look at this adorable one



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

http://www.1-800-save-a-pet.com/pet880476-ss.html


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow she is adorable but the consider her a bit on the bigger size at 5-6lbs????? :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

she is adorable!!


----------



## iluvlucy (Jul 15, 2006)

Is it just me, or does it seem kind of fishy? :blink:


----------



## Lainey & Martin (Jul 23, 2007)

_ut the consider her a bit on the bigger size at 5-6lbs?????_

I think maybe they mean that she is 5-6 lbs OVERweight (or ideal weight)


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awww Lina 

I agree, that pic is just soooooooo ADORABLE. look at that tongue :wub: 

5ibs is not big at all. My Snowy is 8 ibs and I don't see him big at all LOL  people even think that he is less that 8 when seeing him LOL


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

She sure is adorable! I want to keep all these little one everyone posts!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

They are here locally, I emailed them to ask the exact size of the dog because definately 5-6 pounds is not on the larger size.

Max is a hefty 9 pounder ..

I think some bimbo at their office made a typo or made stuff up .. :innocent: 

I also asked her age - so let's see what they will reply.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I just clicked on the link and it says the dog is no longer available! I hope that means she's been adopted! :aktion033:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> I just clicked on the link and it says the dog is no longer available! I hope that means she's been adopted! :aktion033:[/B]


Lina, did you send an adoption application too :HistericalSmiley: 

just kidding, I hope that she got addopted too :smilie_daumenpos: 

Lets see what will they reply to you Lina  let us know

kat


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> I just clicked on the link and it says the dog is no longer available! I hope that means she's been adopted! :aktion033:[/B]



:thumbsup: I wanted to see her


----------

